# Shadow Days - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video breaks down how I play this great John Mayer tune...thanks for watching!


guitar- Collings C10


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3_TBRQ7SUw&list=UUv2w5-PEfdXvnvB_AArYsxw&index=0&feature=plcp


----------

